# Controller/Assistant Controller/Financial Analyst looking for a position in Pensacola Area



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

*Controller/Assistant Controller/Financial Analyst looking for a position in Pensacola Area*

Long story short...took a promotion with my employer of 6 years...moved to Clearwater...hate it here, both job-wise and area-wise...so much so that my family and I are coming back to the Pensacola area in 2 weeks. My previous position with current employer is filled, soI need to find a new employer to work for. I have been a Payroll Manager, a Senior Financial Analyst, a Regional Financial Manager, a manufacturing plant Cost Accountant, even been in Jewelry Sales during college. Looking for anything in the Accounting or Finance area that I can stick with for the next 20+ years. 15 years experience with a broad exposure to software and processes. I would be happy to send my resume as needed. Any leads would be gratefully received!


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: Controller/Assistant Controller/Financial Analyst looking for a position in Pensacola Area*

Still looking :bump

Anything in accounting or finance or sales or...well, I'm open to <U>all</U> possibilities!


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: Controller/Assistant Controller/Financial Analyst looking for a position in Pensacola Area*

Anybody know of anyone looking for an accountant? :hotsun


----------

